# Worst tat in MMA



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well.... not much to be said.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

What is in question here? The Nazi symbol or the 'small penis'?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> What is in question here? The Nazi symbol or the 'small penis'?


His tat states

"I have a small penis."


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> His tat states
> 
> "I have a small penis."


I think that the Nazi symbol is as bad if not worse.
Who is the classy gentleman wearing these tattoos, by the way?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> I think that the Nazi symbol is as bad if not worse.
> Who is the classy gentleman wearing these tattoos, by the way?


TBH i dont know. I just found this article voting this as the worst tat in MMA. Runner ups were Brock penis chest and someone with a grenade on his fist.

Whoever this guy is is pretty much a scumbag with a small penis. His life sucks enough ya?

i decided to do you a solid and check out who it is.

Melvin Costa

Personally i dont think iv heard of him.

I guess he lost a fight on Sun. Not a bad record..

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Melvin-Costa-22243

There is a chance that he has had the chest tat covered up because in a recent fight on youtube i can see that he added alot to it but i cant see what. on 1080p i can also see the writing above his belli button but not underneath it. So im not sure if he maybe removed that or i just cant see it because of the bad angles. It is home though not only cuz the article says so but because the elbow and shoulder tats match.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Melvin's an interesting and articulate fellow.

I'll admit I had to look up consonance: concord, harmony, correspondence.




> Sam Caplan: In regard to the swastika that is tattooed to your chest, is that an accurate representation of your views?
> 
> Melvin Costa: Yeah.
> 
> ...


source


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

That was actually a good read. He should've commented the penis tattoo too though.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

If he plans on fighting in a big organization, like UFC or strikeforce, no matter what his views are they wont allow it. UFC covered up one of dan hardys tats on a poster.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a pretty legit point of view actually. Good read actually. Interesting to hear that he's not racist or bigomist in any way, he's just proud of his own people. I was kind of shocked by his response of "Look at your people and be PROUD of them and what they're doing!"


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

poor guy grew up a white minority with no white ppl to look up to, none on TV, none in the government, nothing, nobody to represent his ppl or the advancement of his ppl. This story of hardship brings a damn tear to my eye. Little white kids growing up, not knowing where they are from?? Yearning for acceptance from the anti white media and government. Yearning for freedom from the oppressive ways of the forefathers who obviously hated white ppl with a passion. No wonder he turned to the only thing he could, crime, nazi tattoos and violence to lash out against this regime of white haters!!! he is a true hero to everybody out there without a voice!!







































but seriously, F that guy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> poor guy grew up a white minority with no white ppl to look up to, none on TV, none in the government, nothing, nobody to represent his ppl or the advancement of his ppl. This story of hardship brings a damn tear to my eye. Little white kids growing up, not knowing where they are from?? Yearning for acceptance from the anti white media and government. Yearning for freedom from the oppressive ways of the forefathers who obviously hated white ppl with a passion. No wonder he turned to the only thing he could, crime, nazi tattoos and violence to lash out against this regime of white haters!!! he is a true hero to everybody out there without a voice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why is that?? I kind of agree with him. Im sick of black people calling white people "Crackers" but if i said the N word then iv opened up hell or something. Im sick of people/companies/artists to be afraid of not offending a different race but someone still gets offended and then all of a sudden be sued by a group for it. While offending white people is supposed to be funny. What about all the comedians that go around screaming cracker left and right but when Kramer says the N word it becomes headline news?? Or what about Cain Valesquez "Brown Pride" tattoo?? No one blinks an eye. But if a fighter had "White Pride" then he is labeled a scumbag and most likely would have to remove it.

I am so sick of the REVERSE racist that goes on in this world, but since we are white we cant say anything because we are ment to pay?? Why?? Because our ancestors done things we dont agree with?? Well, when are we done paying for that crap? Other races have been racist towards whites for a long time now but it wont even become headline news because our society expects it. White people walk on egg shells around other races. But other races can sleep with our wives and if we beat them up then someone is going to claim that it was a "Hate Crime" at the very least the title will be "Simple revenge or Hate Crime?. YOU decide"

So even though i would never get a swastika because i do find that symbol to be offensive(But i also think Brown Pride should not be allowed unless White Pride is.). I can definitely see where he is coming from. I have similar issues with the society today.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Why is that?? I kind of agree with him. Im sick of black people calling white people "Crackers" but if i said the N word then iv opened up hell or something. Im sick of people/companies/artists to be afraid of not offending a different race but someone still gets offended and then all of a sudden be sued by a group for it. While offending white people is supposed to be funny. What about all the comedians that go around screaming cracker left and right but when Kramer says the N word it becomes headline news?? Or what about Cain Valesquez "Brown Pride" tattoo?? No one blinks an eye. But if a fighter had "White Pride" then he is labeled a scumbag and most likely would have to remove it.
> 
> I am so sick of the REVERSE racist that goes on in this world, but since we are white we cant say anything because we are ment to pay?? Why?? Because our ancestors done things we dont agree with?? Well, when are we done paying for that crap? Other races have been racist towards whites for a long time now but it wont even become headline news because our society expects it. White people walk on egg shells around other races. But other races can sleep with our wives and if we beat them up then someone is going to claim that it was a "Hate Crime" at the very least the title will be "Simple revenge or Hate Crime?. YOU decide"
> 
> So even though i would never get a swastika because i do find that symbol to be offensive(But i also think Brown Pride should not be allowed unless White Pride is.). I can definitely see where he is coming from. I have similar issues with the society today.


 yes, having a Nazi tat is just "supporting the advancement of the white race" or whatever BS way he wants to spin a hatred filled tattoo. Spin it how you want but if you get that tat your just as retarded as him.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Cracker ass crackers:sarcastic12:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> yes, having a Nazi tat is just "supporting the advancement of the white race" or whatever BS way he wants to spin a hatred filled tattoo. Spin it how you want but if you get that tat your just as retarded as him.


Did you even read my post?? By your post i imagine you have not. Dont respond because only idiots respond to something they haven't read.

But getting "Brown Pride" is alright?? and if that TAT means the advancment of the white race to him then what do you not understand about that?? He has a point that it is the only symbol that everyone will recognize. As my post ABOVE STATED... even though i find that symbol offensive. I can see his point of view and i have similar issues. 
I think if people can have "Brown/Black Pride". "Brown/Black power" etc.. then it should be ok for ALL races to have those tattoos. Including WHITES. And this man is fighting for it to become that way.

Reverse racism is real and it is shitty. Worst part about it is unlike racism for other races. Us white people have to pretend like it doesn't exist or that it is funny. We are not even allowed to get upset over it. Thats how fuced up the society is for white people now.




RustyRenegade said:


> Cracker ass crackers:sarcastic12:


My point exactly. Imagine if you replaced that with the N word?? What do you think would happen?


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Did you even read my post?? By your post i imagine you have not. Dont respond because only idiots respond to something they haven't read.
> 
> But getting "Brown Pride" is alright?? and if that TAT means the advancment of the white race to him then what do you not understand about that?? He has a point that it is the only symbol that everyone will recognize. As my post ABOVE STATED... even though i find that symbol offensive. I can see his point of view and i have similar issues.
> I think if people can have "Brown/Black Pride". "Brown/Black power" etc.. then it should be ok for ALL races to have those tattoos. Including WHITES. And this man is fighting for it to become that way.
> ...


 i know, the hardships you endure are endless. My condolences to your pain and suffering. Feel free to get all the Nazi tats you want to prove a point and by all means, make this buffoon your new fav fighter. Believe the nonsense he is spewing, im sure in jail that tat just meant "hey, i really support white ppl" and he wasnt rolling with some neo nazi type idiots whatsoever. Cuz anybody can just have the tats and be in jail and nobody will say shit.


He basically gave it all away when he said he was violent and he was in jail. You cannot have that tat and be in jail that long and not be gang related to neo nazi groups. You would get killed for having that tat in jail and not being part of them.


Either way, that tat is retarded and way beyond any Mexican Pride tattoo that seems to have you all up in arms, probably because you dont understand that tats meaning. The Nazi tattoo only has one meaning, you can try to change it into whatever you like to suit your arguement but ANYBODY with a tattoo like that is a F'ing moron to me.


Now, i will just refrain from argueing about it because i just dont wanna believe there are that many ppl who would support a Nazi tattoo cuz of some obvious BS reason some douchebag says he got it cuz he was being noble and supporting "the good things" that Nazi's stood for.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It wouldn't sound as cool if replaced with the N word first off. Cracker ass cracker just sorta has a ring to it 

In all honesty, I think racism will be around until everyone is a nice shade of mocha or other races start to not be bothered by it in the first place. 

I lived in an all black neighborhood until I was 13. The only other white on my block was an elderly woman. I was called cracker, whitebread, peckerwood, ******, and a whole slew of other good ones.

I was just never bothered by it and didn't let them get to me. Sure I had to fight fairly often against my brothers with mother natures camouflage but I figured it was no different than other kids in other neighborhoods.

Society is moving towards a non racist environment but with parents and grandparents continuing the tradition by teaching their offspring to hate for the wrong reasons it's going to be around for at least a few more generations. I say, just don't pay attention to it and it'll all be over soon:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> *i know, the hardships you endure are endless. My condolences to your pain and suffering. Feel free to get all the Nazi tats you want* to prove a point and by all means, make this buffoon your new fav fighter. Believe the nonsense he is spewing, im sure in jail that tat just meant "hey, i really support white ppl" and he wasnt rolling with some neo nazi type idiots whatsoever. Cuz anybody can just have the tats and be in jail and nobody will say shit.
> 
> 
> He basically gave it all away when he said he was violent and he was in jail. You cannot have that tat and be in jail that long and not be gang related to neo nazi groups. You would get killed for having that tat in jail and not being part of them.
> ...


I stopped there. It was enough for me to realize that you are a Id**t. You might not even be able to read, im not really sure. I dont know what race you are nor do i care. Your just an ignorant person. If you are not white then your post just makes you seem that much more pathetic. And if you are white then you are just a moron for not being able to see where he could be coming from.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I stopped there. It was enough for me to realize that you are a Id**t. You might not even be able to read, im not really sure. I dont know what race you are nor do i care. Your just an ignorant person. If you are not white then your post just makes you seem that much more pathetic. And if you are white then you are just a moron for not being able to see where he could be coming from.


You guys don't get this thread closed before I can post this cool pic. You crackers ruin everything

This is a postcard from 1908 to a soldier wishing him luck and hoping for a safe return back home. It was found in a very old book by my brother years ago. The swastika was a positive symbol long before Hitler and who really cares if this nutsack has one on his chest. He probably needed a group to associate with in jail or risk getting his ass kicked all the time. 








Noone should be putting much stock into this guys opinion anyway. He's a felon and has a small penis tattoo. How much pull does this guy have in the first place???


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

I am white and ive visited every continent expect Africa and ive NEVER felt this sting of "reverse racism" you are talking about. Ive been treated nicely everywhere ive gone and for the most part, ppl seem to love white ppl.

There are idiots who hate white ppl im sure but you are making it seem like some vast majority when in reality, being white is advantageous in almost every part of the world, even non white countries, you dont see many white ppl begging for change in South America.


There must be a lot of white ppl on this board, i wanna know, who feels this way?? Who feels the sting of this reverse racism and gets very angry because honestly, that must suck. I have a feeling most white ppl go their whole lives without experiencing a really hate filled racist moment. I know i havent.

Honestly, i think you have problems if you really feel this strongly about it. Ive never really given it much thought but you seem very serious about some real pain and suffering cuz you are white lol pretty damn ridiculous better get a Nazi tattoo to let ppl know!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> You guys don't get this thread closed before I can post this cool pic. You crackers ruin everything


It can close.
No point in arguing with someone that cant read. Even more pointless to argue with someone that just cant look past his black and white world.

Now before it closes. Post a pic of a cracker plz. :thumbsup:




SonOfZion said:


> I am white and ive visited every continent expect Africa and ive NEVER felt this string of "reverse racism" you are talking about. Ive been treated nicely everywhere ive gone and for the most part, ppl seem to love white ppl.
> 
> There are idiots who hate white ppl im sure but you are making it seem like some vast majority when in reality, being white is advantageous in almost every part of the world, even non white countries, you dont see many white ppl begging for change in South America.
> 
> ...


Reading this i can tell that you just do not understand. It is pretty sad that society has made you accept things to the point that you dont see anything wrong with it. I feel people like you dont respect themselves. Im glad you live in this happy world where you have visited every continent but have never been a victim of racism. That is pretty strange because i know people that have flown to Hawaii and got picked on because they are white. And tbh im not sure you even know what Reverse Racism means. Ignorance is bliss... it seems to work for you then there is no reason to change it. and BTW its not just the brown tat that has me in an uproar. I skimmed and saw you said that... that just proves me point that you are not very good at reading. But i wont even try to explain cuz im in a hurry. Of to work. Take care of yourself.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> I am white and ive visited every continent expect Africa and ive NEVER felt this sting of "reverse racism" you are talking about. Ive been treated nicely everywhere ive gone and for the most part, ppl seem to love white ppl.
> 
> There are idiots who hate white ppl im sure but you are making it seem like some vast majority when in reality, being white is advantageous in almost every part of the world, even non white countries, you dont see many white ppl begging for change in South America.
> 
> ...


Time to do your research buddy. This is taken from wiki.

"The swastika (Sanskrit: स्वास्तिक) is an equilateral cross with its arms bent at right angles, in either right-facing (卐) form or its mirrored left-facing (卍) form. Earliest archaeological evidence of swastika-shaped ornaments dates back to the Indus Valley Civilization of Ancient India as well as Classical Antiquity. It remains widely used in Eastern religions, specifically in Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism.
Following a brief surge of popularity in Western culture, the swastika from the 1930s became strongly associated with its iconic usage by Nazi Germany, and it has hence become stigmatized and taboo in the Western world; it has notably been outlawed in Germany if used as a symbol of Nazism. Many modern political extremists and Neo-Nazi groups such as Afrikaner Weerstandsbeweging and Russian National Unity use stylised swastikas or similar symbols. A common misconception is that the swastika strictly involves Hitler and the genocide of Jews."

So clearly you're just pushing your own opinion and turning the fighter's interview around for your own argument. He said one thing, but clearly meant another. He must be racist. White people are so well off, they don't deserve to be proud. Whether you like it or not, ever race has a right to be proud and celebrate. If they want to cheer for their skin colour who are you to decide it's wrong.

You say you've been around the world and haven't seen racism towards whites? You clearly haven't gone very far. As was said by sideways, it happens all the time, but it's not "that bad" because white people deserve it, right? Terrible arguments on your part, so the fighter has an offensive tattoo. He won't go very far because of it, but it doesn't seem to phase him as it means something to him. Most every conclusion you got from that was straight out of your ass.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

King JLB said:


> Time to do your research buddy. This is taken from wiki.
> 
> "The swastika (Sanskrit: स्वास्तिक) is an equilateral cross with its arms bent at right angles, in either right-facing (卐) form or its mirrored left-facing (卍) form. Earliest archaeological evidence of swastika-shaped ornaments dates back to the Indus Valley Civilization of Ancient India as well as Classical Antiquity. It remains widely used in Eastern religions, specifically in Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism.
> Following a brief surge of popularity in Western culture, the swastika from the 1930s became strongly associated with its iconic usage by Nazi Germany, and it has hence become stigmatized and taboo in the Western world; it has notably been outlawed in Germany if used as a symbol of Nazism. Many modern political extremists and Neo-Nazi groups such as Afrikaner Weerstandsbeweging and Russian National Unity use stylised swastikas or similar symbols. A common misconception is that the swastika strictly involves Hitler and the genocide of Jews."
> ...


Whilst the swastika's symbolic origins undoubtably pre-date Hitler's genocide, arguing that said fighter wears said tat, as some kind of oblique high five to ancient indian civilisations is preposterous.

There's nothing wrong with being proud to be white but denying the swastikas dubious conotations (i.e. the slaughter of millions) is ridiculous.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tidgypud said:


> Whilst the swastika's symbolic origins undoubtably pre-date Hitler's genocide, arguing that said fighter wears said tat, as some kind of oblique high five to ancient indian civilisations is preposterous.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being proud to be white but denying the swastikas dubious conotations (i.e. the slaughter of millions) is ridiculous.


The fighter explained what it means to him. For anyone to argue otherwise is "Silly". A symbol can mean what you want it to mean. Proof is in Hitler taking that symbol and turning it into a symbol of hate. Who is to say we cant turn it back around?? To call that man a racist is pretty funny. Like i said.. if he is a racist then any other race that is proud of their race is a racist. But as i mentioned also... only white people are racist if they are proud of where they are from. Every other race is just "Proud".


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> The fighter explained what it means to him. For anyone to argue otherwise is "Silly". A symbol can mean what you want it to mean. Proof is in Hitler taking that symbol and turning it into a symbol of hate. Who is to say we cant turn it back around?? To call that man a racist is pretty funny. Like i said.. if he is a racist then any other race that is proud of their race is a racist. But as i mentioned also... only white people are racist if they are proud of where they are from. Every other race is just "Proud".


If that's what he's trying to do I applaud him. I have no problem with people being proud of their roots, everyone should be. I don't think that's racist. I just don't think the swastika symbolises his roots at all. If he has some connection with the symbol then fair play but that didn't come out in the interview.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> You guys don't get this thread closed before I can post this cool pic. You crackers ruin everything
> 
> This is a postcard from 1908 to a soldier wishing him luck and hoping for a safe return back home. It was found in a very old book by my brother years ago. The swastika was a positive symbol long before Hitler and who really cares if this nutsack has one on his chest. He probably needed a group to associate with in jail or risk getting his ass kicked all the time.
> 
> ...


The swastika in that formation is actually the symbol for hinduism(i think) or one of. But titled like the Nazi's is how they used it


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

King JLB said:


> Time to do your research buddy. This is taken from wiki.
> 
> "The swastika (Sanskrit: स्वास्तिक) is an equilateral cross with its arms bent at right angles, in either right-facing (卐) form or its mirrored left-facing (卍) form. Earliest archaeological evidence of swastika-shaped ornaments dates back to the Indus Valley Civilization of Ancient India as well as Classical Antiquity. It remains widely used in Eastern religions, specifically in Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism.
> Following a brief surge of popularity in Western culture, the swastika from the 1930s became strongly associated with its iconic usage by Nazi Germany, and it has hence become stigmatized and taboo in the Western world; it has notably been outlawed in Germany if used as a symbol of Nazism. Many modern political extremists and Neo-Nazi groups such as Afrikaner Weerstandsbeweging and Russian National Unity use stylised swastikas or similar symbols. A common misconception is that the swastika strictly involves Hitler and the genocide of Jews."
> ...


 you should do research "buddy" or actually LOOK at his tat. It isnt just a Swastika, its a Eagle with a Swastika, it only has ONE meaning.

You can believe some low life criminal who was in jail for 10 years that the tat means nothing but i guarantee you, you cant be in jail and have that tat mean nothing.


You are naive if you believe him. You are ridiculous if you think that kind of tattoo is a positive thing. I wont argue anymore but plz dont say i should do some research when its clear as you dont wtf you are saying.

When looking for a tat to show pride in white culture and heritage i guess picking a symbol that raped, murdered, tortured and oppressions MILLIONs of ppl is the way to go!! thx 4 setting me straight guys!!


Maybe next time he can get a KKK tat to show his love for white culture is growing even more, represent the best of white culture!!

terrible arguements btw are just making one with no proof "it happens all the time"..... great arguement, im sure millions of white americans are cowering in their houses scared of the racism outside their door for being white...... "it happens all the time"


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> poor guy grew up a white minority with no white ppl to look up to, none on TV, none in the government, nothing, nobody to represent his ppl or the advancement of his ppl. This story of hardship brings a damn tear to my eye. Little white kids growing up, not knowing where they are from?? Yearning for acceptance from the anti white media and government. Yearning for freedom from the oppressive ways of the forefathers who obviously hated white ppl with a passion. No wonder he turned to the only thing he could, crime, nazi tattoos and violence to lash out against this regime of white haters!!! he is a true hero to everybody out there without a voice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed. Ugh. 



I hate white guys like this and their garbage about the rights not being equal. Like a few social anecdotes compares to either centuries of slavism or more than that amount of sexism/racism to other minorities?


I'm a blonde haired/blue eyed white guy (all-****** mix of irish, german, and polish) and I hate this aryan whining about today's "double standards." Complaining about affirmative action and not being able to say the n-word... :sarcastic12:


And the swastika meant good luck to certain eastern religions a century ago, but this racist didn't get his tattoo in the 1910s. And it has the black eaglehead. Next thing he'll get is red lightning bolts and everyone here will just argue he loves lightning storms.


If he wanted a tattoo that'd represent "aryan" pride or whatever, without clearly being fake-insulted by the "neo-nazi" label, there were much, much better choices than that stupid swastika.


----------

